# This one has me stumped



## Unclelevi (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a JD 2020 with a Dual 320 loader. last winter whenever the temp would drop to 32 degrees the left brake would lock up. This spring I changed the hydraulic oil and filter ( the loader has its own seperate hydraulic system) and when drained, the oil was cream color-not dark brown like the new stuff. I naturally assumed there was water in the system. Now,six weeks later, I took a sample of the hydro oil and it again is cream color. The shifter boots are new and installed properly. I have no idea how water is getting into the system. I need to get this fixed before winter. I really need some help here guys. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Check your vent to see if the cap (or hose) is on. Bye


----------



## Unclelevi (Jul 16, 2012)

*Hyd vent*

I can't find a vent anywhere BBD, and the filler cap is solid. If it has a vent, do you know where?


----------

